# Walther P99c A/S VS Springfield XD Sc



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have a 9mm Walther P99 A/S compact (and a fullsize). Everyone online knows how much I love the fullsize - as I comment on it incessantly.

However - on the compact, I wish the backstrap was a tiny, tiny bit longer. I noticed that on the XD subcompact - the backstrap is a tiny bit longer. I also don't need a grip extension on the mag to hold it comfortably.

My local range had a bunch of XDs for rent - so today, I took my P99c and shot it head to head with the rented XDsc 9mm.

The XD does feel nice in the hand. However, the range only had the extended mags to shoot with - so I could not shoot the gun with the shorter, more compact mag.

When shooting both - I shot well with the XDsc. ALMOST as good as I do with the P99c. Another interest in the XDsc was that every shot is the same, where the P99c is DA/SA. The DA is pretty light on my Walther however. And, at 1 handed shots in DA at 10 feet with my P99c, I did about as well as I did with the XDsc.

Now - it may not matter to some - but I tried loadeding the XD, and then removing the mag - to simulate what the grip would be like with just the short mag (instead of the extended mag). The gun failed to eject and would jam EVERY time the gun was fired w/o a mag. Aftter a few times of this - I tried shooting the Walther w/o a mag (I'd load 1 round from the mag and then drop it).

The P99c NEVER failed to cycle with no mag. 

So, if that test is important to someone... There is the info... I'm not sure it would stop me from buying an XDsc if I really wanted one. I just found it interesting...

Anyway - if I didn't own the Walther, and I was looking at the XD - I'd probably get it. But being that the guns are so much alike in size... And, despite the shorter backstrap on the Walthher, I still shoot it better...

I don't see the point in spending nearly $500 (the gun +tax for a 2 tone one) for the XD.... I thought I had found my next gun... But, I think I'll pass, at least for now...

The XD and a Beretta Cheetah had been the 2 next guns on my list (the Cheetah is just a gun I've wanted to own for the past 5 years - and I did get to shoot one 2 weeks ago)... I think I'll buy the Cheetah next....


----------



## dourdave (May 6, 2007)

Good decision on the Cheetah. Lotsa fun and it looks good.


----------

